# NCAA photographer Rich Clarkson for 60 years straight.



## surapon (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/march-madness-2015-last-ncaa-photographer-rich-clarkson/

NCAA photographer Rich Clarkson has photographed the Final Four for 60 years straight. The 2015 games will be his last.


----------



## sanj (Apr 8, 2015)

Hero


----------

